# CAN'T get drivers installed!



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, so I have the Samsung Showcase from C Spire. I am on ICS and have NEVER had a problem getting drivers installed before. I downloaded the Nexus S Drivers and hooked up my phone. Didn't install. Tried doing it manually and there was no option for ADB Interface. There was Samsung, but it just had keyboards. I am on XP SP3 32-bit. YES I do have Android Debugging checked.

Any ideas please???


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Kyleisthebeast said:


> Ok, so I have the Samsung Showcase from C Spire. I am on ICS and have NEVER had a problem getting drivers installed before. I downloaded the Nexus S Drivers and hooked up my phone. Didn't install. Tried doing it manually and there was no option for ADB Interface. There was Samsung, but it just had keyboards. I am on XP SP3 32-bit. YES I do have Android Debugging checked.
> 
> Any ideas please???


Uninstall the Nexus drivers and the showcase drivers. 
Reboot, then reinstall the Showcase drivers.

Should be OK. Also try the usb ports on the back of your PC.
Here is a link to some drivers another user posted: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Showcase

Regards


----------

